# New Jason Statham Movie "Safe" Sure to Include Some Audi Q7 Action



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled across the trailer of the latest Jason Statham movie (thanks Chris Onefastaudi) and the preview confirms a bit of Audi action in the film. Of course Statham isn't new to the Audi brand, with his Transporter series of films, his narrator's voice on Audi's 'Truth in 24' documentaries and his own S8 and A8 ownership. Still, it's nice to see the brand sticking with the actor in his other films. Breeze through the trailer below and you'll see more than a few shots of a Q7.

Watch below or check out the official website at http://www.SafeTheFilm.com.


----------

